# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > System76 Support > [SOLVED] Using the HDMI port on the computer as an input

## hamstap85

I have the panp7 model running kubuntu 11.10, and I was wondering if I am able to use the HDMI port as an input?

The hardinfo gives me

-Input Devices-
 Lid Switch
 Power Button
 Sleep Button
 Power Button
 AT Translated Set 2 keyboard
 Video Bus
 HDA Intel Mic
 HDA Intel Headphone
 HDA ATI HDMI HDMI/DP,pcm		: 3=
 BisonCam, NB Pro
 SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad

the key line being third to last. I don't know which device this is, /dev/video0 or whatever, so I don't know how to capture this in vlc. Anyone have any success in this realm?

Does the port even support (lol) input? If anyone has any success with getting it to work with input, please tell me everything you can, and I'll work it from there.

----------


## oxman

Same question. Thanks for your interest.

----------


## isantop

To my knowledge, there aren't any consumer-level graphics chipsets that support HDMI input. None of ours do.

----------


## hamstap85

> To my knowledge, there aren't any consumer-level graphics chipsets that support HDMI input. None of ours do.


Then what does that line in the hardinfo report I was referring to mean?

----------


## vanhenryjr

so the HDMI is output only?

dang, was hoping to input my kodak playsport movies.

----------


## kend650

I second that question, the HDMI jack is for output only????

Then how do I record video in?

----------


## Lee_Machine

I thought about doing this with my PS3 a long time ago. Unless you have a video card that supports HDMI input then it's not possible. The only video cards that support HDMI input are professional level video production workstation cards but there are exceptions. For example these:

http://www.blackmagic-design.com/products/

Now S76 likes using Clevo laptops and if they get this model they would have a laptop that supports HDMI input/output.

http://www.avadirect.com/gaming-lapt...asp?PRID=16237

I suggested S76 a long time ago that they need a "gaming" laptop, but with only officially supporting Ubuntu that would make too much since i guess.

**Just saw that said laptop has been discontinued and its replacement does not support HDMI input.**

----------


## Lee_Machine

Also most NVIDIA Quadro workstation video cards support HDMI input...again professional level cards  :Smile:

----------


## kend650

So, has anyone used the Blackmagic Design Intensity Shuttle for USB 3.0 with Ubuntu 11.10 to allow HDMI output from a DVR device to a usb 3.0 capable ubuntu laptop?  

If so, what ubuntu video editing software did you use?

Any other recommendations?

Thanks...

----------


## Lee_Machine

> So, has anyone used the Blackmagic Design Intensity Shuttle for USB 3.0 with Ubuntu 11.10 to allow HDMI output from a DVR device to a usb 3.0 capable ubuntu laptop?  
> 
> If so, what ubuntu video editing software did you use?
> 
> Any other recommendations?
> 
> Thanks...



 :LOL:  You might want to try asking those kinds of questions at,http://vimeo.com/groups/cinelerra or the official web site at http://cinelerra.org/.

----------


## kend650

Thanks for the suggestion.  I tried to post to that forum, but couldn't find anywhere to submit a new question.

----------


## hamstap85

Marking as solved since *isantop* answered my question.

----------

